# Spark Plug Torque Specs for TT



## h0other (Nov 4, 2009)

What are the spark plug torque specs for a 180 TT? I know they are gapped to .32 Stock but I cant find the torque specs anywhere.


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plug Torque Specs for TT (h0other)*

torque = tight !








sorry, I dont know exactly, i think the recomendation s around 15lbs, you dont want it too tight of course. maybe someone will correct me, I just go till it is nice and snug


----------



## h0other (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Spark Plug Torque Specs for TT (-TT-)*

lol thanks


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plug Torque Specs for TT (h0other)*

30Nm / 22 ft-lbs as per http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2666114


----------

